# soi-disant



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Comment diriez-vous en italien *soi-disant* ?


----------



## federicoft

Très simplement, _sedicente_.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Donc, si j'ai, par exemple, la phrase suivante:

*Méfiez-vous de cette soi-disant amie.*

Pourrais-je dire en italien: *Sii/Siate attento di questa sedicente amica ?*


----------



## federicoft

BenVitale said:


> Donc, si j'ai, par exemple, la phrase suivante:
> 
> *Méfiez-vous de cette soi-disant amie.*
> 
> Pourrais-je dire en italien: *Sii/Siate attento/i di questa sedicente amica ?*


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

J' aimerais traduire la phrase suivante:

*Les soi-disant responsables de l'incident ont finalement été reconnus innocents.*

Il mio tentativo:

I sedicenti responsabili dell'incidente hanno finalmente avuto riconosciuto innocenti.


----------



## federicoft

I presunti responsabili dell'incidente sono stati finamente riconosciuti innocenti.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

federicoft said:


> I presunti responsabili dell'incidente sono stati finamente riconosciuti innocenti.


 
Merci.

*Leur soi-disant conseiller ne savait pas les orienter.*

Puis-je dire:

I loro sedicente consigliere non poteva dirigere loro.


----------



## federicoft

De rien.

Je dirais: _il loro sedicente consigliere non sapeva dirigerli/indirizzarli_.


----------



## Angel.Aura

BenVitale said:


> Donc, si j'ai, par exemple, la phrase suivante:
> 
> *Méfiez-vous de cette soi-disant amie.*
> 
> Pourrais-je dire en italien: *Sta attento /State attenti a questa sedicente amica ?*


Solo una piccola svista.


----------

